# USP & Hogue slip on question



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Have heard that the Hogue slip on grip can make a fullsize HK USP less "boxy". I love my compact USP grip (it's thinner), but I was thinking of putting the Hogue slip on onto my fullsize USP.

Would this make it even fatter, though? It has the palm swells on the side. And, when I added Hogue grips to my Beretta 92FS last year, it made the gun too fat. I ended up taking them off.

Didn't wanna waste the money on the hogue if it made the gun feel even fatter.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

It has been my experience that the pistol tends to slip around in one of those grips. I had one on a P95 for a while.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I prev had one on a Glock 19 years ago, and that one never moved for me.


----------



## jonathon (May 8, 2006)

Vom Kriege said:


> It has been my experience that the pistol tends to slip around in one of those grips. I had one on a P95 for a while.


The old P95 was wayyyy slick..

Trick is to use alcohol on them.. heat makes them rip easier.

That being said, I could never get over the wierd feel they have...


----------



## z28smokin (May 6, 2006)

You won't be disappointed if you get the Houge grips. I love mine. I have them on my 9 and 45.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I probably will get it.


----------

